

Game of Thrones Tours of Locations starting now in Northern Ireland - jamesblonde
http://www.gameofthronestours.com

======
jamesblonde
These are tours of all the locations where Game of Thrones is recorded in
Northern Ireland - Winterfell, Iron Islands, Riverrun. Nearly all the indoor
scenes are recorded in the largest studio in the world, in a warehouse
previously used when building ships - like the titanic!

